# Landing Board Opinions?



## klorinth (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on the design of a landing board. How big should it be? I have seen quite a few different examples in peoples pics, but I'm not sure if there are any general design principles to follow. Are there any mistakes I could make without knowing better?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a pic of mine
its not as pro looking as everybody elses but it works and thats all the birds care about 

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/DSC02281.jpg

here is a short video of them using it

http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/?action=view&current=YBTrapping-1.flv


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The bigger the better. I have about 2 foot in length. You got the right length when your birds land on it instead of the loft roof.

Ston3d,

Loves the video! Your birds are tame! Are you using bob traps? I see that some are hesitant in entering the trap. The last bird seems to be you best trapper (as in fast). My fastest trapper is my white penciled bird. When it traps it is as if a hawk is chasing him.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

RodSD said:


> The bigger the better. I have about 2 foot in length. You got the right length when your birds land on it instead of the loft roof.
> 
> Ston3d,
> 
> Loves the video! Your birds are tame! Are you using bob traps? I see that some are hesitant in entering the trap. The last bird seems to be you best trapper (as in fast). My fastest trapper is my white penciled bird. When it traps it is as if a hawk is chasing him.


thank you 
Yes I am using bob traps.
the one that hesitasts to go in is the oldest one Squabzilla 
hes the problem child lol
when he does take his time I usually have another one trap and he goes right behind it


----------

